# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Abundance of Non-VBA related questions in the VBA sub forum.

## PrizeGotti

In the last couple of weeks I've seen an increasing amount of Non-VBA related questions, from people who want help with formulas, and even maths problems.

What's even more concerning to me is that rather than point the user to the correct section of the forum, forum "experts" are answering the questions, giving the impression to the user, and to readers from outside, that they're in the correct place.

Please can we tidy this up?

----------

